# iPod Video -> Pas de son



## Jerome017 (10 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir, voilà, après plusieurs recherches, je n'ai pas réussi à identifier le même problème que le miens.

Je résume; j'ai un iPod Video de 30GB (5ème génération).
Je n'ai tout simplement pas de son ni sur le port jack ni sur la prise dock
J'ai déjà essayé les choses suivantes;

- Restauration à partir d'un Mac
- Restauration à partir d'un PC
- Reset en appuyant sur le bouton du milieu + MENU
- Le switch du bouton 3x 

Bref, j'aimerais remplacer les pièces defectueuses, mais je ne sais pas lesquelles

Dans le mode diagnostic, il n'y a pas d'erreur, le port jack est détecté, le dock aussi.
Le disque dur n'affiche pas d'erreur. Cependant, lorsque je lance une chanson, on entend le disque dur se mettre en route et stopper après la première seconde de musique.

À l'écran, tout est affiché, et le temps passe, mais aucuns sons.
J'ai 12 Go de musique dessus et aucunes erreurs sur iTunes

Je ne sais pas d'où le problème vient Je précise également qu'avec un casque, quand on monte le volume à fond j'entends comme un ronronnement un genre de "HUMMMMMMMMMM".

Dernière chose, le son du click wheel se fait également. Que pourrais-je faire ou remplacer d'après-vous ? 
Merci de m'avoir lu


----------



## Jerome017 (14 Octobre 2012)

Je me réponds tout seul; c'était le disque dur&#8230; Il vient de claquer définitivement&#8230;
On me demande 221,07&#8364; pour avoir le même modèle neuf&#8230;

Je vais commander un adaptateur et mettre une CF de 32GB&#8230; J'aurais au moins la "chance" de le garder plus de 3 mois&#8230;


----------

